# 1970 Schwinn Stingray Sky Blue Standard



## stingrayjoe (Sep 25, 2021)

This is a clean original bike that still has the 1970 dated Schwinn tires.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 25, 2021)

Really nice example Joe.  All I seem to find are blue.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Sep 25, 2021)

Way back when, all I ever found was Campus Green! LOL!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 25, 2021)

stingrayjoe said:


> Way back when, all I ever found was Campus Green! LOL!



I need a Campus green!


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 25, 2021)

Saweet ride


----------



## stoney (Sep 25, 2021)

Beautiful bike Joe. Can’t get any cleaner


----------



## nick tures (Sep 26, 2021)

nice bike !!


----------



## Rayray (Oct 19, 2021)

very nice bike!


----------

